# Saluki puppy or no puppy update



## Nudibranch (29 June 2014)

Well, being still undecided about an adult or puppy companion for my dog-wary dachshund, I may have had matters taken out of my hands! I placed an ad on a website and was contacted by a very nice man who needs to rehome a 14 month old bitch. She meets all the criteria except for being unspayed but that's easily fixed. What's more she is free to the right home. I'm going to meet her next Sunday, she is a stunning dog and sounds like the right temperament and upbringing...fingers crossed!


----------



## Clodagh (29 June 2014)

How lovely. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Fides (29 June 2014)

I love salukis (other than their stubbornness and their poor recall at times) and have had 3. They are lovely calm dogs and your dog should do fine, as long as he is ok with dogs that are significantly bigger than him - some can stand 28 inches at the shoulder


----------



## PorkChop (29 June 2014)

Sometimes everything just falls into place and was meant to happen - I hope Sunday goes well and you add a new member to your family


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 June 2014)

I had to look after my bil's puppy for two weeks before he could have him. One of mine is massively DA but within a week, he was playing with him and letting him sleep with him. Fingers crossed that your daxie is the same!


----------



## gunnergundog (29 June 2014)

OK....devil's advocate here!    Apart from the size difference (I believe your dachsie is a mini??), there is also the difference in exercise requirements.  A 14 month old bitch is nowhere near being a mature adult and is likely to be very puppyish in her behaviour and play requirements..........is your six year old dog-wary boy going to cope without having a go at her and maybe, just maybe, causing her issues?? 

Also, places that you may walk your dachsie currently may be unsuited for a sighthound - again, the extent (or lack!) of the recall won't be fully known until the bitch is fully mature, so you need to bear in mind that what you have now is not what you may end up with!!  

Finally, whilst your dog may accord a 14 month old pup puppy licence at the moment, is he likely to carry that over when she matures?  Only you can answer that one;  I've known people introduce pups to dog wary individuals and it has been a great success for the rest of their respective lives; however, I've also known two where the pup was tolerated, but when it matured, problems arose which resulted in one person putting the original dog down  and in the other instance the new incomer was rehomed.  

Just some things to bear in mind and I hope it works out for you and your boy!  Good luck.


----------



## {97702} (29 June 2014)

The only salukis I have known personally treated the whippets they were walked with as rabbits.....


----------



## Fides (29 June 2014)

Lévrier;12519242 said:
			
		


			The only salukis I have known personally treated the whippets they were walked with as rabbits.....
		
Click to expand...

That is another thing to take into account - mine take great delight in playing chase with other dogs. Would the mini daxi cope with this? They can give a 'greyhound nip' on catching which could upset yours...


----------



## PolarSkye (29 June 2014)

I am afraid I am another who doesn't necessarily think that a young saluki will make an appropriate companion for your dog-shy Dachsie.  Lurchers/sighthounds can be an acquired taste for other dogs - they don't play like other dogs . . . are more "mouthy" and quite full-on and other breeds can misconstrue their behaviour and react accordingly.  

Personally, I would hold off getting another dog until your lovely boy has passed away . . . I just don't think it's fair to introduce another dog to him when he's made it perfectly plain that he's not crazy about other dogs (for whatever reason).  I speak from experience . . . some dogs are better off as only dogs.  Also, my perfect, laid-back, easy-going, gentle girl Daisy doesn't like lurchers . . . and she likes EVERY other dog she has ever met, which is why she is such a perfect companion to our other (very neurotic, troubled, worried) dog, Fred.  When he "explodes" because it's raining, or there are fireworks, or the washing machine is running, or someone walked past the front window, or there is an R in the month, she knows just how to react (or not) . . . but she really finds the way lurchers chase and play hard to deal with - she doesn't react, she just doesn't like it and won't engage with them.

Your little mini is the incumbent dog . . . his needs come first.

Sorry for being so forthright .

P


----------



## Apercrumbie (29 June 2014)

I don't have any sighthound experience, but if what the others are saying is true, would it be worth taking your dog to meet her and see how they get on?  That might give you a better idea of if it would work or not.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 June 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			OK....devil's advocate here!    Apart from the size difference (I believe your dachsie is a mini??), there is also the difference in exercise requirements.  A 14 month old bitch is nowhere near being a mature adult and is likely to be very puppyish in her behaviour and play requirements..........is your six year old dog-wary boy going to cope without having a go at her and maybe, just maybe, causing her issues?? 

Also, places that you may walk your dachsie currently may be unsuited for a sighthound - again, the extent (or lack!) of the recall won't be fully known until the bitch is fully mature, so you need to bear in mind that what you have now is not what you may end up with!!  

Finally, whilst your dog may accord a 14 month old pup puppy licence at the moment, is he likely to carry that over when she matures?  Only you can answer that one;  I've known people introduce pups to dog wary individuals and it has been a great success for the rest of their respective lives; however, I've also known two where the pup was tolerated, but when it matured, problems arose which resulted in one person putting the original dog down  and in the other instance the new incomer was rehomed.  

Just some things to bear in mind and I hope it works out for you and your boy!  Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

As some one with a working bred whippet who was generally considered to be a nightmare when he was an adolescent, I wouldnt take on a saluki if it came gift wrapped in winning lottery tickets! I have grown up  with dogs and have never in all my life had a dog as difficult as mine was! We are fine now, better than fine in fact. Hes my dog of a lifetime, but I have had to change pretty mch eveery aspect of my life to accomodate his needs. Mine is also very dog friendly and lives with a cat but NO WAY would I keep him with a dog that small

The move quickly and play hard. No malice but much rougher than other dogs I've had. Mine would mean no harm at all but he would def rough up a little dashound, and no way are the exercise requirements the same.

I've been talking to a friend tonight laughing about how mine are couch potatoes now. But those couch potatoes run 5k 3 times a week and get a lot off off lead running the rest of the time as well as all sorts of mental stimulation. Previously when they were fit we clocked up 50 miles plus a week over the N.Yorks moors. We used to go out on a weekend for 5 hours or so and clock up 15 miles in one walk and they still came home full of running.

Salukis are like little whippety lurchers on crack!


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 June 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			As some one with a working bred whippet who was generally considered to be a nightmare when he was an adolescent, I wouldnt take on a saluki if it came gift wrapped in winning lottery tickets! I have grown up  with dogs and have never in all my life had a dog as difficult as mine was! We are fine now, better than fine in fact. Hes my dog of a lifetime, but I have had to change pretty mch eveery aspect of my life to accomodate his needs. Mine is also very dog friendly and lives with a cat but NO WAY would I keep him with a dog that small

The move quickly and play hard. No malice but much rougher than other dogs I've had. Mine would mean no harm at all but he would def rough up a little dashound, and no way are the exercise requirements the same.

I've been talking to a friend tonight laughing about how mine are couch potatoes now. But those couch potatoes run 5k 3 times a week and get a lot off off lead running the rest of the time as well as all sorts of mental stimulation. Previously when they were fit we clocked up 50 miles plus a week over the N.Yorks moors. We used to go out on a weekend for 5 hours or so and clock up 15 miles in one walk and they still came home full of running.

Salukis are like little whippety lurchers on crack!
		
Click to expand...

This is very accurate as are all the other comments about Salukis and sight hounds in general.
I have this, mad whippety x saluki lurchery thing.





[/URL]
 She plays very rough, likes to "mouth" her catches (our other dogs and other peoples little fluffy dogs if I don't watch her), she loudly grumbles/encourages them to run  when she's laid in wait and pounced on them,they can't outrun her to escape which makes the game of torment even more fun for her. It's all fun in her eyes and no malice but to the non sight hound  owner it looks like she's attacking everything in sight.
Her recall up until the age of 3 was very hit and miss despite lots of practice and training. Sight hounds in general can be a handful and the comment Salukis are like little whippety lurchers on crack is a very good description!
I have both in one dog!
If you have any doubts about their running and hunting abilities watch this,they have tremendous stamina, can run all day, like to go off and hunt on their own and if chasing something NO amount of recall will work until they have finished what they are doing, your little dog would never be able to get away!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U0H4_YK9K8&list=FLtEvGYnQvRQeISklkDCnRtg&index=31


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

Go for it OP!  For some reason a lot of  people keep both breeds together.  No idea where people get their ideas re Salukis!   Have just had a good laugh at some of these replies!


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Go for it OP!  For some reason a lot of  people keep both breeds together.  No idea where people get their ideas re Salukis!   Have just had a good laugh at some of these replies!
		
Click to expand...

They may keep these breeds/types together but they may also have had them BOTH brought up together and not introduced at a later stage.
These "ideas" as you call it are from experience, so you are saying that all the people who have sight hounds and have experienced this behaviour which is well known for their type and have commented on here are all wrong and are merely "having a laugh"?


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2014)

I'm afraid to say that I'd be firmly in the camp of those who'd advise against inflicting a Saluki of any description upon a dog-wary Dachshund.  Whilst the Ladies of the breed would be perhaps less excitable and so a little more amenable,  one would have to question why this particular animal is 'free to a good home'.  How old was the dog when her current owner acquired her?  Has he given you a reason for needing to re-home her?  If she's the paragon that you describe,  why does he want to be rid of her?  'Free to a good home',  smacks of desperation,  to me.

Your initial reasons for wanting a Dachshund would probably be the complete reversal for wanting a Saluki,  unless I'm very much mistaken.  As dogs,  and by disposition,  they tend to be the complete antithesis of each other.

I'm sorry to pour cold water over your idea,  but I suspect that you'll be running a huge risk,  and that in no time you too will be offering the dog up as 'Free to a good home',  and so the progression of the dog moving from one home to another,  will follow an all too familiar route.

Alec.

Ets.  C-de-m is entirely right in his observations,  all of them.


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

cremedemonthe said:



			They may keep these breeds/types together but they may also have had them BOTH brought up together and not introduced at a later stage.
These "ideas" as you call it are from experience, so you are saying that all the people who have sight hounds and have experienced this behaviour which is well known for their type and have commented on here are all wrong and are merely "having a laugh"?
		
Click to expand...


Its like saying all TBs are neurotic nutters!  Salukis are not some wild mythical beasts that cant be tamed lol!  We currently have five pure working bred Salukis and have kept Salukis and lurchers for a good many years.  Never had a problem with recall or killing small fluffies.


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm afraid to say that I'd be firmly in the camp of those who'd advise against inflicting a Saluki of any description upon a dog-wary Dachshund.  Whilst the Ladies of the breed would be perhaps less excitable and so a little more amenable,  one would have to question why this particular animal is 'free to a good home'.  How old was the dog when her current owner acquired her?  Has he given you a reason for needing to re-home her?  If she's the paragon that you describe,  why does he want to be rid of her?  'Free to a good home',  smacks of desperation,  to me.

Your initial reasons for wanting a Dachshund would probably be the complete reversal for wanting a Saluki,  unless I'm very much mistaken.  As dogs,  and by disposition,  they tend to be the complete antithesis of each other.

I'm sorry to pour cold water over your idea,  but I suspect that you'll be running a huge risk,  and that in no time you too will be offering the dog up as 'Free to a good home',  and so the progression of the dog moving from one home to another,  will follow an all too familiar route.

Alec.

Ets.  C-de-m is entirely right in his observations,  all of them.
		
Click to expand...


I seem to remember having this Saluki discussion with you before Alec   I also seem to remember you talked about observing one pure Saluki abroad, once  Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## planete (30 June 2014)

You can keep a young saluki and a small cranky dog in the same house as I know.  BUT they had to be exercised separately and in no way would I have expected them to keep each other company.  In fact the saluki was never left in the same room as my other dogs when unsupervised.  He had a huge prey drive and was very assertive, thought it was fun to pounce on small dogs and pin them to the ground and even though there was no malice in him he certainly kept me on my toes more than any other dog I have ever had.  He was also extremely clever and thought he could outrun, outfight and outwit anything.


----------



## planete (30 June 2014)

And this is not a puppy but a 14 months old adolescent.  By this age there will be no puppy licence from other dogs.  She will also be mature enough to challenge dogs and humans who disagree with her if she is a confident type and has not been properly trained so far.


----------



## sighthoundlover (30 June 2014)

I tried to bypass all the quiet frankly ridiculous comments regarding sakukis and small dogs but can't salukis certainly can live with small dogs they never have treated whippets as rabbits my whippets and lurcher walk with my friends salukis fine I do wish some would get their facts straight before posting such inane comments about a breed they clearly know nothing about guess what sighthounds aren't serial killers do live with other breeds even toy breeds fine oh and like my 3 whippets and lurcher will live with cats and ferrets and can even run free off the lead shock horror!! They even know the difference between a rabbit and dog who'd have thought it hey? To the op if it were me I'd go for it u know your dog but be expecting to put in time training her and getting her to bond with u  that way u can train it to your way of thinking sighthounds can have a great recall but will take off in hot pursuit of whatever takes their fancy so that's something to think about sighthounds are such loving dogs and do not have a bad bone in their body all they ask is for an owner that understands their way of thinking and if u aren't prepared to understand one please don't get one they are such a sensitive breed and need someone that respects that!


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			I seem to remember having this Saluki discussion with you before Alec   I also seem to remember you talked about observing one pure Saluki abroad, once  Hmmmmmmmmmm
		
Click to expand...

I 'once' spent time in the desert with Arabs who had several Salukis,  and of desert type and origin.  The 'once' extended to about 10 days,  from memory.  That is not the extent of my experience,  with the breed.  I have never had a pure-bred animal,  and having observed,  a great many over the years,  and as I've previously stated,  they really aren't the dogs for me,  so having had several part-breds,  I'm ever more convinced.  

If others want Salukis,  part or pure,  that's fine by me,  the simple fact is that they would not be MY dog of choice.  As a breed,  they have their qualities,  in that they're distance dogs,  and that's because of their desert origin.  They are not,  in my humble opinion,  the dogs for poking about hedgerows or for poaching.  

All decent coursing dogs have a degree of independence about them,  but with Salukis,  that level of independence is not to my liking.

Your sarcasm is misplaced.

Alec.


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			I 'once' spent time in the desert with Arabs who had several Salukis,  and of desert type and origin.  The 'once' extended to about 10 days,  from memory.  That is not the extent of my experience,  with the breed.  I have never had a pure-bred animal,  and having observed,  a great many over the years,  and as I've previously stated,  they really aren't the dogs for me,  so having had several part-breds,  I'm ever more convinced.  

If others want Salukis,  part or pure,  that's fine by me,  the simple fact is that they would not be MY dog of choice.  As a breed,  they have their qualities,  in that they're distance dogs,  and that's because of their desert origin.  They are not,  in my humble opinion,  the dogs for poking about hedgerows or for poaching.  

All decent coursing dogs have a degree of independence about them,  but with Salukis,  that level of independence is not to my liking.

Your sarcasm is misplaced.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


No sarasm intended Alec - it was tongue in cheek,  as am well aware of your views on Salukis 

I honestly dont find any of ours distant or particularly independant dogs at all and all work well along hedgerows and the like - my Bedlington on the other hand


----------



## sighthoundlover (30 June 2014)

Totally agree irish dan unless u have lived with sighthounds u really can't comment salukis living with the arabs are very switched on all they do is hunt however dogs in this country tend not to have the same prey drive simply because it's not tapped into seriously they can live peacefully along side small dogs cats and ferrets it's all about how they are brought up!


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

Is that not the issue though, this one is already 14 months as therefore already been brought up to an extent?


----------



## sighthoundlover (30 June 2014)

ester said:



			Is that not the issue though, this one is already 14 months as therefore already been brought up to an extent?
		
Click to expand...

To the extent of what exactly? Sorry but again u are talking rubbish just because a dog has hit a certain age doesn't make it unable to be brought into another household with the right introduction it can work just wish some would see past prey drive lots of sight hounds do not even have one most are 100 mph couch potatoes once they have had a good run and show no interest in anything small or furry!


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

I have nothing to do with sighthounds so sorry if I'm talking rubbish but I was just summarising what had come across to me from the other posts.

Surely introducing a puppy is very different to introducing an adult dog to one who already has problems. You were the one that said it is all about how they are brought up - which implies child hood not something on the brink of adulthood.


----------



## sighthoundlover (30 June 2014)

sighthoundlover said:



			To the extent of what exactly? Sorry but again u are talking rubbish just because a dog has hit a certain age doesn't make it unable to be brought into another household with the right introduction it can work just wish some would see past prey drive lots of sight hounds do not even have one most are 100 mph couch potatoes once they have had a good run and show no interest in anything small or furry!
		
Click to expand...

I'd also love to see any sighthound out for 5 hrs clocking up 15 miles of running and still want moreseeing as they are bred for short bursts of energy doubt even a border collie would cope with that never mind a sighthound!


----------



## sighthoundlover (30 June 2014)

Lets get one thing straight regarding hounds at 14 months they are still very immature more so than most other breeds but fact remains wether it's a saluki spaniel or staffy each dog should be taken on it's merit she may be the most placid dog going and most will adjust given time and the correct training hardly rocket science one of my whippet puppies lives with a staffy common sense will tell the op wether the dog is right for her


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

sighthoundlover said:



			I'd also love to see any sighthound out for 5 hrs clocking up 15 miles of running and still want moreseeing as they are bred for short bursts of energy doubt even a border collie would cope with that never mind a sighthound!
		
Click to expand...

They went for a 15 mile walk... how is that not feasible? I think it is quite rude to suggest that Frankiecob is lying about what she does with her whippets!


----------



## freesteamer (30 June 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Well, being still undecided about an adult or puppy companion for my dog-wary dachshund, I may have had matters taken out of my hands! I placed an ad on a website and was contacted by a very nice man who needs to rehome a 14 month old bitch. She meets all the criteria except for being unspayed but that's easily fixed. What's more she is free to the right home. I'm going to meet her next Sunday, she is a stunning dog and sounds like the right temperament and upbringing...fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...


GO FOR IT!!! 

Honestly I have just read through some of these comments left by people and my blood is boiling. As with any new dog no matter the breed, introductions to existing dogs/pets should be done carefully. Over the 20+ years of owning ex-racing Greyhounds, Saluki Lurchers and pure Salukis.....all which were/are allowed to hunt rabbits, I never once had an issue regarding them thinking or treating a small dog like it was a rabbit. These are intelligent dogs and with the right training and guidance from their owners they quickly learn what is prey and what is not. 
I know lots of Sighthound owners, esp Saluki owners who own Dachshunds too and they get on great. From my experience with the breeds, Dachshunds think of themselves as Salukis and behave very similarly. 
My recent experience was bringing a 12 week old mini Dach into my home (along with 4 Maltese Terriers that it lives with) to stay on holiday with my Borzoi x Lurcher, 2 Saluki x Whippets and my Arabian bred Saluki. The Dach immediately attached itself to my Saluki and was her shadow for the period she was here. The following year, I got another Saluki and he was only a few months old when the Dach and her friends came back for another holiday. They all got on great and no issues.....in fact the Dach was the one always chasing after the Salukis.....and yes, they all got to run off lead across wide open beaches and no, no-one thought the wee dog was prey!!!! 
Over all the years of owning Sight hounds I have been keeping lots of other breeds for people while they go on holiday etc so my hounds have had Yorkies, min poodles, Lhasas, Maltese, Papillons, Dachshunds, Pomeranians, Westies and all sorts of other wee dogs stay and there has been no issues! 
Oh and I have also kept pet Rabbits alongside my Greyhounds that hunted wild Rabbits and I own 6 Ferrets which my dogs can be free to play with in the garden. 
Really folks, stop filling peoples heads with these silly comments about Salukis etc based on little or no experience.....they make fantastic dogs and like any, can be trained to a good level - all mine have done Obedience! 
I have had my dogs attacked and badly injured a good few times over the years from various dogs, and not one was of these bad dogs was a Sighthound.....go figure! 

PS. Have lots of photos of my Salukis etc playing and cuddling into a Dachshund and other very small breeds but don't know how to post them here.


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

fwiw I do think others are thinking about the already encumbent dog wary daxie as much as what a saluki is like.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2014)

sighthoundlover said:



			Totally agree irish dan unless u have lived with sighthounds u really can't comment salukis living with the arabs are very switched on all they do is hunt however dogs in this country tend not to have the same prey drive simply because it's not tapped into seriously they can live peacefully along side small dogs cats and ferrets it's all about how they are brought up!
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			Is that not the issue though, this one is already 14 months as therefore already been brought up to an extent?
		
Click to expand...

ester,  despite your argued lack of knowledge of the breed in question,  your point and your question are very well made.  In short,  you're right.

Most puppies,  and it's not breed reliant,  will have their basic make up in place by the age of 16 weeks,  and at 14 months,  the die is set and except in the hands of experienced handlers,  changing the perceptions of most dogs,  is beyond the average pet owner who's simply seeking a toy (sorry,  companion).

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2014)

ester said:



			fwiw I do think others are thinking about the already encumbent dog wary daxie as much as what a saluki is like.
		
Click to expand...

Again,  correct,  and that's the nub of the O_P's question;  NOT should I get a Saluki,  but should I get one as a companion for a tiny dog and one who seems to have problems.  The answer is obvious,  to most.

Alec.


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Its like saying all TBs are neurotic nutters!  Salukis are not some wild mythical beasts that cant be tamed lol!  We currently have five pure working bred Salukis and have kept Salukis and lurchers for a good many years.  Never had a problem with recall or killing small fluffies.
		
Click to expand...

It's irrelevant how many Saluki's other people have had or how those dogs have behaved. The fact is that Saluki's are sighthounds, they do require different management to a mini Dachshund. Add in that unless the OP adopts different exercise plans for each dog, one of the dogs is going to be left in trouble. The mini is not going to be keeping up with the kind of exercise the Saluki needs, so it will be the Saluki that is missing out and will need to find other ways to expend its energy. I've known some amazingly chilled out Salukis. I went to help an owner with one that had zero recall and by the end of two hours, the dog would recall even mid chase...we had the best test ever when she saw a pheasant. They can be trained, they can be wonderful dogs, but this thread isn't really about Saluki's, it's about what is best for the OP's current dog and I think it would be foolish to get an immature Saluki with all of the potentials for stress for the mini when there are so many other options available. 

OP - Could it work? Yes. 
Is it worth the risk of finding out at the cost of possibly a lot of stress for your mini? Your call. 

I have a JRT and a Lab x Rottie (6.5 stone) and we got them as puppies at 9 weeks old. They were born only a day apart so could hardly be closer in age and they grew up together. The JRT was a typical JRT puppy, taking on anything he could and that included the Rottie x. Always play, never anything more, but they played really rough. The Rottie x would lay in wait and stalk the JRT and pounce on him, chase him, bowl him over, he'd jump up and get his own back, running rings around her. They are perfect with eachother. 
BUT...I would never ever let the Rottie x play freely with any other small dog. She is used to the way she can play with the JRT and she would no doubt scare the bejeesus out of any other dog not accustomed to it. I wouldn't do that to the small dog. It's not that the Rottie x is doing anything wrong, luckily they are all well behaved enough that I can call them away from anything, but if I let her just play without supervision, I think she'd potentially ruin the confidence of another small dog. She is trained, as is the JRT and they listen to me and do as I ask, when I ask, but a 14 months Saluki that has been raised by someone else is a largely unknown quantity and a dog I think would be best going to a home with someone who can give her what she needs and not inflict her potential for chasing on an already compromised small dog. 



It's not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

I should add...I don't actually think I'm lucky my dogs are all well behaved. They are that way because we made them that way. 

I love Saluki's. 

I love dogs being responsibly placed into homes that suit them and take into account the needs of the current dog(s).


----------



## freesteamer (30 June 2014)

ester said:



			I have nothing to do with sighthounds so sorry if I'm talking rubbish but I was just summarising what had come across to me from the other posts.

Surely introducing a puppy is very different to introducing an adult dog to one who already has problems. You were the one that said it is all about how they are brought up - which implies child hood not something on the brink of adulthood.
		
Click to expand...


Just to say - age has nothing to do with it in my experience. I started off rescuing ex-racers so was getting them and introducing them to my dogs and other dogs at all different ages from 13 months to 7 years and each had their own character and energy level. Many had issues too because of their past experiences, but nothing that couldn't be sorted!


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

Freesteamers pics


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Freesteamers pics

























Click to expand...

They are beautiful pictures. I don't think anyone here is saying that Saluki's and Dachshunds can't live together perfectly well. Just that it's not that cut and paste when it's a Saluki you don't know and a mini Dachshund that has issues.


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I should add...I don't actually think I'm lucky my dogs are all well behaved. They are that way because we made them that way. 

I love Saluki's. 

I love dogs being responsibly placed into homes that suit them and take into account the needs of the current dog(s).
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you GG, especially your first statement in that its what you make of them - a lot like horses really! 

Just get wound up with all these negative statements regarding Salukis come flooding in and Im sat looking at ours wondering if people are talking about a totally different breed


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

Another cracking pic


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 June 2014)

I think this post may have been mentioned on a sighthound thread .   I do understand why the saluki owners are upset,  I feel the same if GSDs get any sort of bad pres.However in this case I think the whole crux of the matter is that the OP has a small dog who is wary of others, so maybe a boisterous young dog of any breed is not ideal.  The first question I would be asking is why a 14 month old is being rehomed?


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Absolutely agree with you GG, especially your first statement in that its what you make of them - a lot like horses really! 

Just get wound up with all these negative statements regarding Salukis come flooding in and Im sat looking at ours wondering if people are talking about a totally different breed 

Click to expand...

No, you're not...but there are many people on the forum that understand that we don't really know the experience/abilities of the OP and so err on the side of caution when things like this come up. I know I would hate to just say, "mine are fine, go for it" only for it all to go wrong because the dogs/horses in question are of course, nothing like mine and the OP end up in strife. 

Your dogs are a credit to you. But I'm sure even with your lovely Saluki's, you must be able to comprehend that one possibly not so well trained, being mixed with a unsure mini could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			The first question I would be asking is why a 14 month old is being rehomed?
		
Click to expand...

Very good point.


----------



## Irishdan (30 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Very good point.
		
Click to expand...

Well, we have only just placed a 13 month old Saluki dog in a new home yesterday.  We bred a litter last year, found fab homes for all of them.  The only dog pup went to a family who already owned a Saluki lurcher.  Sadly due to family reasons and absolutely no fault of the dog they were forced to give him up.  He came back to us, when he was 9 months, as has been agreed with all our pups owners should things not work out.  He has continued his education with us and turned out to be a super lad.  Broken to all stock, great re call and hacking out daily with my other half.  So just saying there can be genuine reasons


----------



## PolarSkye (30 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			They are beautiful pictures. I don't think anyone here is saying that Saluki's and Dachshunds can't live together perfectly well. Just that it's not that cut and paste when it's a Saluki you don't know and a mini Dachshund that has issues.
		
Click to expand...

This is the nub of the matter.  Yes, Salukis are lovely dogs.  Yes, they can live happily alongside other (small) dogs if managed/introduced appropriately.  But the issue here is that the incumbent dog (a mini Dachshund) already has issues with other dogs . . . and people (including me) are questioning whether or not this Saluki (lovely or otherwise) is the right companion for her mini Dachsie.  And finally there's the issue of why this Saluki girl is being given away, for free, at 14 months old.  

For me, however, the question isn't Saluki/not Saluki . . . it's companion/no companion.  

And, yes, I have experience . . . with dogs with issues AND with lurchers/sighthounds and Salukis.  I LOVE lurchers, but not all other dogs do.  

P


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 June 2014)

I agree there are plenty of genuine reasons why a dog is being rehomed , but unlike the case you mention it seems this dog has not been returned to the breeder but is being rehomed by the new owner (apologies if I have got this wrong).  I didn't say being rehomed at that age would stop me considering a dog, just that I would be asking why.


----------



## {97702} (30 June 2014)

sighthoundlover said:



			I tried to bypass all the quiet frankly ridiculous comments regarding sakukis and small dogs but can't salukis certainly can live with small dogs they never have treated whippets as rabbits my whippets and lurcher walk with my friends salukis fine I do wish some would get their facts straight before posting such inane comments about a breed they clearly know nothing about guess what sighthounds aren't serial killers do live with other breeds even toy breeds fine oh and like my 3 whippets and lurcher will live with cats and ferrets and can even run free off the lead shock horror!! They even know the difference between a rabbit and dog who'd have thought it hey? To the op if it were me I'd go for it u know your dog but be expecting to put in time training her and getting her to bond with u  that way u can train it to your way of thinking sighthounds can have a great recall but will take off in hot pursuit of whatever takes their fancy so that's something to think about sighthounds are such loving dogs and do not have a bad bone in their body all they ask is for an owner that understands their way of thinking and if u aren't prepared to understand one please don't get one they are such a sensitive breed and need someone that respects that!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you didn't notice my user name - Levrier means greyhound or sighthound - I have many years experience of greyhounds, lurchers, whippets and other sighthounds so my comment was not an off the cuff "frankly ridiculous" remark, it was a comment based on experience.  I currently have 4 greyhounds and, in their case, none of them would live happily with cats, other toy breeds or (in the case of my big greyhound dog) whippets - it is down to the individual dog, hence my comment about the salukis I knew (and observed) treating whippets like rabbits on a walk.

It was merely put into the conversation for the OP to consider; at no point did I say ALL salukis were like that any more than I would say ALL greyhounds are not cat safe!  I know all of my greyhounds would look to attack a dachshund in some circumstances, and if the OP's dachshund is already nervous of other dogs this is not a scenario I would be looking to put my dog in if I were the OP.

Perhaps you might like to get off your high horse and consider what has actually been said, rather than jumping to your own conclusions?  Welcome to HHO by the way.....


----------



## {97702} (30 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			This is the nub of the matter.  Yes, Salukis are lovely dogs.  Yes, they can live happily alongside other (small) dogs if managed/introduced appropriately.  But the issue here is that the incumbent dog (a mini Dachshund) already has issues with other dogs . . . and people (including me) are questioning whether or not this Saluki (lovely or otherwise) is the right companion for her mini Dachsie.  And finally there's the issue of why this Saluki girl is being given away, for free, at 14 months old.  

For me, however, the question isn't Saluki/not Saluki . . . it's companion/no companion.  

And, yes, I have experience . . . with dogs with issues AND with lurchers/sighthounds and Salukis.  I LOVE lurchers, but not all other dogs do.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the point.... oh no, are GG, Polar Skye and I now going to be accused of being in a clique?  :O


----------



## PolarSkye (30 June 2014)

freesteamer said:



			Just to say - age has nothing to do with it in my experience. I started off rescuing ex-racers so was getting them and introducing them to my dogs and other dogs at all different ages from 13 months to 7 years and each had their own character and energy level. Many had issues too because of their past experiences, but nothing that couldn't be sorted!
		
Click to expand...

First of all - your dogs are beautiful and a credit to you .

Second - well done rehabbing the dogs who pass through your hands so successfully - you obviously really understand sighthounds . . . sadly not true of everyone who owns these lovely dogs.

Third - just an observation (not directed at you freesteamer) but since when was it required to give a list of qualifications to post on this forum?

P


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Well, we have only just placed a 13 month old Saluki dog in a new home yesterday.  We bred a litter last year, found fab homes for all of them.  The only dog pup went to a family who already owned a Saluki lurcher.  Sadly due to family reasons and absolutely no fault of the dog they were forced to give him up.  He came back to us, when he was 9 months, as has been agreed with all our pups owners should things not work out.  He has continued his education with us and turned out to be a super lad.  Broken to all stock, great re call and hacking out daily with my other half.  So just saying there can be genuine reasons 


















Click to expand...


Regardless of your own story though, when the OP doesn't know the owner or dog....surely, as a responsible dog owner, you would advise questioning why it was being rehomed? 

Of course not all rehoming stories are born out of bad dogs. Quite the opposite I believe. But still....it's a valid question to ask.

Now stop posting lovely photo's. I am getting itchy feet to go on holiday now


----------



## Fides (30 June 2014)

I don't think anyone was saying that a saluki is going to kill the daxi - more that the type of play that long dogs 'do' is likely to intimidate an already nervous dog.

My saluki x was dumped and ended up at Lurcher Link rescue. During his time being fostered he had 7 potential homes who all rejected him due to him being too boisterous. He isn't... He is quick, but to an owner who hasn't had a long dog before they can appear that way.

Mine was a nightmare when I first got him for chasing other dogs in play. Most owners thought it was brilliant as it meant their walk could but cut short as they had had their dog tired out for them. I had to be careful who I let him 'play' with though as some dogs are very intimidated by this behaviour.

This is where I based my view on that perhaps a saluki wouldn't be the best match for a dog aggressive daxi. The poor saluki is already being rehomed - what happens if it doesn't work out? The poor thing needs a home for life.

OP - can I ask why you haven't been able to solve the fear/aggression problem? I used to foster difficult/'working' and outdoor dogs and have only had one dog where the aggression was that bad that it couldn't be managed to the point the dog was happy. Keep trying with behaviourists - someone will be able to help him x


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

Irishdan stop posting such lovely pics! 

(I love the one of the little one on a cushion on the sofa!)


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

ester said:



			Irishdan stop posting such lovely pics! 

(I love the one of the little one on a cushion on the sofa!)
		
Click to expand...

Not just me then


----------



## ester (30 June 2014)

I want to be up that mountain.


----------



## Fides (30 June 2014)

Have to join in

Freddie (white) saluki x grey and Boyd saluki x foxhound

























A brief moment of stillness

























Caught!







Cat friendly













Dreadful with small dogs!







And this is why a long dog isn't a good mix for a small dog - could the small dog have kept up?







Above is also the reason why small dogs are rubbish


----------



## freesteamer (30 June 2014)

I started off with Greyhounds and one in particular was a complete liability that wanted to kill everything BUT we sorted that, or most of that and he ended up fine in a house that had cats, fine with my pet rabbits and great with dogs. We just had to watch him with Deer and Sheep. I knew of Greys that would get that look in their eye when they saw a small dog running and to be honest I hated the folk that had these dogs because I know that their dogs could have been trained not to, but they were in the mind set that this is what Greyhounds could be like and so be it and of course they never ever got to run off the lead which in my opinion makes these dogs worse. Every one of the 30+ Greyhounds I have owned, rehomed and trained etc were able to be let off lead (mine were rarely ever on lead) to run free and interact with all sorts of dogs. If you put the work in these dogs can be brilliant and very sociable. 
I have a Saluki cross who has been attacked quite a few times and has issues with strange dogs while out on walks, yet she will accept dogs that I bring into my home to look after. Most of my rescues had issues, but introducing another dog to the house carefully resulted in them being more confident, so it's not always the case that a new dog coming in will make the existing anxious dog worse.


----------



## freesteamer (30 June 2014)

_GG_ said:



			They are beautiful pictures. I don't think anyone here is saying that Saluki's and Dachshunds can't live together perfectly well. Just that it's not that cut and paste when it's a Saluki you don't know and a mini Dachshund that has issues.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you like my photos - Just to point out, the Dachshund in the photo, now 3 years old lives with 4 Maltese Terriers and they all are scared of big dogs and are not good around strange dogs, yet they can come into my home with 5 large hounds and sometimes other dogs that are here too and are fine. The Silver Grizzle Saluki in the photo was a pup and full of energy but in the house he was relaxed and he has been taught by me to respect little dogs and other pets. He's just 20 months old now. 
I don't think it matters what breed or age, just that any new addition has to be introduced carefully and not be done with force.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 June 2014)

Oh dear oh dear.
Ok a few points to address for the naysayers. My "initial reasons" for getting a dachshund were because, nearly 7 years ago, I was living in a city. Strangely perhaps, times change and I am now back in the countryside, yes permanently! We have no neighbours, and acre after acre of fields with no main roads. There are, for reasons unknown, no rabbits around here although there is the odd hare. This saluki is just over 22", yes I did check if she was a bigger animal, and is owned by a farmer and is experienced with sheep. She lives in a family home with 3 gundogs and an italian greyhound who measures 13 inches. She does not treat the italian as prey, nor does she chase cats. She is very calm and sociable with other dogs, perhaps not surprisingly. And she recalls well. Hence her meeting the criteria. Between the two of us there will be someone at home almost continually, and fwiw my dachshund will exercise all day long. I wouldn't expect him to keep up with a sighthound on the beach but I really don't see why that is a problem!

As regards my own dog, he is worse with smaller dogs. I may or may not have mentioned on my other thread that his one and only dog friend was a rhodesian ridgeback who could have eaten him in a single bite.

My final point about the breed - I may need to put time into training her? Surely not? I mean, can't I just bring her home, chuck her in the kitchen with my dog and then let the two of them loose in the field later on. Come on people.... HHO is a great resource but sometimes people can really be rather patronising and almost possessive at times. You mustn't get a sighthound, gosh they chase things and aren't always good off the lead and, well, I am the only person who understands their true needs.  

And my final fwiw, I grew up with border collies....


----------



## Clodagh (30 June 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Freesteamers pics







Click to expand...

And OBVIOUSLY what you omitted to mention is your sighthound killed your daxie just after you clicked the shutter here! I have a saluki lurcher and she plays 'Waterloo Cup' with the terriers, I love them.


----------



## _GG_ (30 June 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Oh dear oh dear.
Ok a few points to address for the naysayers. My "initial reasons" for getting a dachshund were because, nearly 7 years ago, I was living in a city. Strangely perhaps, times change and I am now back in the countryside, yes permanently! We have no neighbours, and acre after acre of fields with no main roads. There are, for reasons unknown, no rabbits around here although there is the odd hare. This saluki is just over 22", yes I did check if she was a bigger animal, and is owned by a farmer and is experienced with sheep. She lives in a family home with 3 gundogs and an italian greyhound who measures 13 inches. She does not treat the italian as prey, nor does she chase cats. She is very calm and sociable with other dogs, perhaps not surprisingly. And she recalls well. Hence her meeting the criteria. Between the two of us there will be someone at home almost continually, and fwiw my dachshund will exercise all day long. I wouldn't expect him to keep up with a sighthound on the beach but I really don't see why that is a problem!

As regards my own dog, he is worse with smaller dogs. I may or may not have mentioned on my other thread that his one and only dog friend was a rhodesian ridgeback who could have eaten him in a single bite.

My final point about the breed - I may need to put time into training her? Surely not? I mean, can't I just bring her home, chuck her in the kitchen with my dog and then let the two of them loose in the field later on. Come on people.... HHO is a great resource but sometimes people can really be rather patronising and almost possessive at times. You mustn't get a sighthound, gosh they chase things and aren't always good off the lead and, well, I am the only person who understands their true needs.  

And my final fwiw, I grew up with border collies....
		
Click to expand...

There's a slightly unpleasant tone to that and I do understand why, but people can only post of the information presented and all posts have been made with your current dogs happiness/safety in mind, so that's never a bad thing. The last part of your post above is just not necessary. You ask a question, people are going to give opinions and as I said, based on the information you have given. People err on the side of caution for the sake of the dogs when details about a persons experience etc. are not at hand. That is a good thing, not a bad one. 

It does sound like a potentially good match...something that was not made as clear in your first post. Good luck with it.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 June 2014)

I didn't actually ask any questions on this thread, it was supposed to be a positive update and suddenly a barrage of people jump on the bandwagon for no good reason. I just think it is very patronising and far too many people make too many assumptions. I stated quite clearly she met all the criteria yet that's not good enough. It should not be the case that a detailed history and background need to be given on a post which isn't even asking for advice. I'm not a new user (not that that should be an excuse for anything) and I'm not a troll. Some of the replies were just completely ott. Quite honestly despite researching this for the last 2 months and finding what may potentially be a great option of a dog, after reading some of those posts I feel like some kind of terrible, irresponsible owner. This little dog is from a genuine home with a genuine reason for rehoming. They have never advertised her because they were afraid where she may end up, but thought my ad sounded promising. They don't want money for her, just the right home. I'd happily pay for a dog but they just want somewhere suitable where they can keep in touch. The guy probably asked me more questions than I did him.

Anyway, I'm back off to the horse section of the forum


----------



## Leo Walker (30 June 2014)

For the person who doesnt believe that my dogs would do 15 miles and still be full of running, I can only assure you we regularly did. I was rehabilating from a fractured spine and moved to the bottom of the N. Yorks moors and spent 6 months walking a LOT! The dogs came with me and would def have kept going long after I had given up. We did a minimum of 2 hours a day, and tried to do 4hours + twice a week. 

The reason I posted is because sighthounds arent like other dogs. And of all  the sight hounds I know and have met I consider salukis to be the only ones I wouldnt want to take home. 

If you came into my house and saw my 2 lazy, well behaved dogs cuddled up with the cat you would think they were very easy and suitable to live with a small dog. They arent. They get a good amount of exercise, and a lot of time spent keeping them mentally stimulated to keep them like that. Mine are both 3 yr old now, and thats the other thing thats made a difference. My dog was absolutely wild until he got to about 2yr old


----------



## Fides (30 June 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			My dog was absolutely wild until he got to about 2yr old
		
Click to expand...

Mine too - then I got another! They are fantastic dogs OP - just not everyone's (or every dog's) cup of tea. They can be terrors and hard work but conversely they are lazy loving house dogs


----------



## horseperson (4 July 2014)

Sounds like a great match to me.  Saluki's are like Marmite you either love them or not   I'm a lover of Marmite and saluki's lol 

My girl, Saluki with a touch of greyhound hasn't been easy, far from it.  She arrived at my house a complete mess at under a year old, scared out of her pretty head :-(  I have had the pleasure of her company for 6 years and she is still quite scared, a great guard dog and boy can she run and run and run, all day if I let her.  They are like no other dog I have owned, a real learning curve. 

 I live in the new forest lots of things to chase, yes I have to be careful but she gets to go off lead most days muzzled.  Angel lives with two cats and a little Jack Russell, who loves a good old chase, no jack Russell's have been harmed!!  I do have to watch her like a hawk around other dogs as she is lightning quick, but if you watch her body language you can catch her before with a no leave it command.  

Would I have another, no, but I do love the one I have  

Good luck and please can we see pictures


----------



## _GG_ (4 July 2014)

How's this going OP? Any update...or better still, pics?


----------



## Nudibranch (4 July 2014)

Not meeting her until Sunday but a full report and pictures will follow!


----------



## _GG_ (4 July 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Not meeting her until Sunday but a full report and pictures will follow!
		
Click to expand...

Only two sleeps


----------



## honetpot (4 July 2014)

I do not have salukis' but I have and do have lurchers, one was a rescue and one from a puppy, both were fast enough to chase a hare but both spent 23hours out of 24 either sleeping or watching if their was any food to be had, but mainly sleeping. Completely lazy, whine if I am out in the garden for too long and pace until I come in so they can go back on the sofa. A sofa is a must. I also have five cats, the cats are supreme in the pecking order and the dog will not move any cat to get on the sofa. 

 I got a Rottweiler x at 11months old as I needed a guard looky likey and she came from a family home. She is a amazing dog could eat the lurcher for breakfast  but from the start I enforced the fact that the lurcher was top dog, having read everything about Rottweilers and frightened my self half to death. One of best thing I ever did, they both have company although the younger dog spends more time 'patrolling' and the lurcher still spends most of his relaxing. The cats are still 'top dog'.
 I do not think I am any thing special, my dogs of course are, and I think with a of sensible management the little dog will be top dog and they will work things out. In my experience sight hounds are not physically brave and one snap will put the larger dog in its place.


----------



## twiggy2 (4 July 2014)

sighthoundlover said:



			I'd also love to see any sighthound out for 5 hrs clocking up 15 miles of running and still want moreseeing as they are bred for short bursts of energy doubt even a border collie would cope with that never mind a sighthound!
		
Click to expand...

my lurcher will run for hours and hours and hours and saluki are bred to cover vast distances across desert and have more stamina than most sighthounds-saluki are not bred for just short burts of speed


----------



## twiggy2 (4 July 2014)

Irishdan said:



			Another cracking pic 






Click to expand...

fantatsic

my lurcher is like a bull in a china shop but is used to introduce puppies and small dogs to larger ones, she often gets used to introduce small (tiny weeny) nervous dogs to larger ones too, she knows they are dogs she is not stupid as does not class them as small furries (cats are on that list but not ferrets). 

OP I would be careful about introduction just because of the size difference nothing to do with type or breeding but go from there


----------



## twiggy2 (4 July 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			The reason I posted is because sighthounds arent like other dogs. And of all  the sight hounds I know and have met I consider salukis to be the only ones I wouldnt want to take home. 

 My dog was absolutely wild until he got to about 2yr old
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## Baileybones (7 July 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			My dog was absolutely wild until he got to about 2yr old
		
Click to expand...

2???? This is not fair! My Afghan x Saluki is 2 and a bit now and still like the energiser bunny on acid ;-)


----------

